
Herding Code podcast: Trevor Burnham on CoffeeScript - jongalloway2
http://herdingcode.com/?p=321
======
TrevorBurnham
This podcast was recorded about three weeks ago. A couple of things that have
happened since then that surprised me:

1\. I was asked about CoffeeScript and CouchDB. To my surprise (and delight),
it's since been announced that CoffeeScript support will be integrated into
CouchDB 1.2 (see <https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/COUCHDB-817>).

2\. I was asked whether there's a JavaScript-to-CoffeeScript compiler. I said
no, and there probably never would be... then js2coffee appeared (which is
quite good, though the code it generates doesn't always have the same behavior
as the original JS): <http://ricostacruz.com/js2coffee/>

Also, I was asked at the end if I had any upcoming speaking engagements. At
the time, I didn't. I'm now scheduled to talk about CoffeeScript at the
O'Reilly Web 2.0 Expo in NYC in October, and at Øredev in Sweden in November.

So, things are moving pretty fast in CoffeeScriptland. My book
(<http://pragprog.com/titles/tbcoffee/coffeescript>) was PragProg's #1 seller
last month. Who knows what the next three weeks will bring?

~~~
jongalloway2
Thanks - updating the show links.

